# Speeding up eastbound traffic on the George Washington Bridge



## MARC Rider (Aug 18, 2015)

Just got back from vacation in New England. Had an interesting experience on the GW Bridge. On the way up (Friday at lunchtime) there was a nice traffic jam on I-95 between the north end of the NJ turnpike and the bridge. (I was able to avoid most of it using US46.) On the way back (Sunday mid afternoon) the same traffIc jam on eastbound 95 but westbound was going smoothly. As far as I could figure on the eastbound trip the cause of the jam was slowing down for toll collection. Because it's a one way toll there's no problem going westbound.

I'm wondering why the port authority hasn't installed high speed EZ Pass readers for at least some of the approach lanes. They had them on the Delaware and NJ turnpikes and it's made passing through those tolls a breeze especially that toll at Newark DE which was always a nasty jam during holiday season. Is there a technical reason why they're not feasible or is it just bureaucratic inertia?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 18, 2015)

I think the answer is there really isn't room for these high speed readers unless they completely eliminate the toll plaza. This is because of the congestion of both sides and the fact that this bridge has two levels.

NY is a tourist region and even if you tried to put up high speed lanes, they would be useless during periods of congestion because the lanes would be blocked. the Port Authority has the problem at their Outerbridge Crossing. The Outerbridge is equipped with high speed lanes. Unfortunately, during holidays and times of congestion, they are often blocked as drivers without EZ-Pass back up on to the bridge and block the lanes.

Actually, the same can be said for the toll lanes on the NJT near the GWB. The high speed lanes are routinely blocked.


----------

